# CPU Temperatur auf 3°C (idle)?



## mtronics (26. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir vor Kurzem einen neuen Desktop-PC zusammengestellt.

Ich habe darin einen AMD FX-4170 (4 Kerne / 4,2 Ghz) und einen Alpenföhn Brocken als CPU-Lüfter verbaut.

Nun interessiert mich die Küchlleistung des Brockens und ich habe mir das Tool CoreTemp heruntergeladen, das aber als CPU-Temperatur im idle-Zustand ca. 3°C angibt (Raumtemperatur 20°C). Selbst bei Computerspielen bleibt die Temperatur unter 30°C.

Ist das normal, oder wurde hier ein Messfehler begangen?

MfG,
mtronics


----------

